
Russia to invest in venture capital firms - gibsonf1
http://www.news.com/Russia-to-invest-in-venture-capital-firms/2100-11398_3-6217705.html?tag=nefd.lede
======
jsmcgd
I'm pretty scared of Russia these days. I don't think I'd want to do any
business with them no matter how good the offer is.

~~~
cellis
It really is quite sad, isn't it? I mean the US isn't the prettiest flower,
but Russia: all I can think of is negative things coming out of that place. It
is a true (they don't even try hiding it there) oligarchy, and has most
organized crime in the world, which unsurprisingly leads to the perfect
ecosystem for malicious hackers.

------
cellis
make em an offer they can't refuse.

